# Gentoo on windows NT kernel: GeNToo

## .:deadhead:.

 *gentoo.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Simo felici di annunciare la prima release sperimentale di Gentoo per il kernel NT! Un gruppo di sviluppatori, in autonomia rispetto al progetto Gentoo principale, ha deciso di spingere la la ns. distribuzione verso nuove vette facendola girare nativamente sul famoso NT kernel!
> 
> Ulteriori informazioni, un howto e alcuni screenshot e gli script di installazione si possono trovare sul sito del progetto.
> ...

 

traduzione libera e maccheronica [tempo stimato 2,3 minuti] 

----------

## neryo

mi hai letto nel pensiero stavo per postare anch'io......

----------

## btbbass

Ahah AH , sono proprio dei mattacchioni!!!

----------

## lavish

Secondo me c'è un devel che si occupa solo dei pesci d'aprile  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm...ma siamo sicuri che non sia un vero progetto? Leggetevi la doc sul windows Services for Unix e il sito del progetto...  :Confused:  dubbio amletico...

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Secondo me c'è un devel che si occupa solo dei pesci d'aprile

 

QUOTO  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthony55789

Un informazione che puoi risultare fuori discorso, ma qualcuno sa quando aggiungeranno il supporto in scrittura per NTFS in modo completo.

----------

## =DvD=

Ragazzi il primo di aprile NON si fanno annunci di progetti, mai.

Tutto il resto è centovetrine, o biutiful, o vivere....

----------

## GuN_jAcK

a me sa tanto di pesce.... già so abboccato a troppi pesci -_-'

----------

## dappiu

 *Quote:*   

> to run natively on the well-known NT kernel

 

...

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ahahahah!  :Laughing: 

```
USE="-brain" emerge internet-explorer
```

----------

## dappiu

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> "L'universita' americana di Berkeley ha prodotto due importanti invenzioni: l'LSD e Unix; credo non sia una coincidenza." (Jeremy S. Anderson)

 

Questa mi mancava  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

Nooo, lo voglioooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beh, sinceramente questa volta la hanno sparata veramente grossa. E' persino peggio della volta che hanno detto di passare a RPM  :Laughing: 

Però il nuovo tema del forum è molto carino  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Come pesce d'aprile mi è bastato il mio indidente d'auto di stamattina!

Linux su NT... a che diavolo servirà mai?

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Linux su NT... a che diavolo servirà mai?

 

Non sarebbe Linux su NT, esattamente come Portage per OpenBSD non sarebbe "Linux su BSD".

Semplicemente prendi un kernel, che ritieni sufficientemente buono, e ci metti sopra i programmi che ti servono....

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Semplicemente prendi un kernel, che ritieni sufficientemente buono
> 
> 

 

E' questa la parte che non mi convince  :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="-brain" emerge internet-explorer
> ...

 

Ahahahah!  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> E' questa la parte che non mi convince 

 

In realtà il microkernel di NT da solo si dice che non sia male.

Il problema di quella piattaforma é nato a partire dalla versione 4 dove hanno messo anche l'interfaccia grafica al livello del kernel.

----------

## comio

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   "L'universita' americana di Berkeley ha prodotto due importanti invenzioni: l'LSD e Unix; credo non sia una coincidenza." (Jeremy S. Anderson) 
> 
> Questa mi mancava   

 

Io la sapevo diversa:

 *Quote:*   

> L'universita' americana di Berkeley ha prodotto due importanti invenzioni: l'LSD e BSD; credo non sia una coincidenza

 

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema di quella piattaforma é nato a partire dalla versione 4 dove hanno messo anche l'interfaccia grafica al livello del kernel.

 

Su questo non sono proprio d'accordo. Credo che l'architettura sia interessante ma ad esempio l'implementazione dello scheduler secondo me è penosa. 

Ovviamente sempre IMVHO  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   E' questa la parte che non mi convince  
> 
> In realtà il microkernel di NT da solo si dice che non sia male.
> 
> Il problema di quella piattaforma é nato a partire dalla versione 4 dove hanno messo anche l'interfaccia grafica al livello del kernel.

 

C'è chi sostiene che leggere le specifiche dell'NT kernel sia come leggere le specifiche di VMS... parola di Dave_Cutler

ciao

edit: aggiustato un tag...

----------

## comio

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *gutter wrote:*   E' questa la parte che non mi convince  
> 
> In realtà il microkernel di NT da solo si dice che non sia male.
> 
> Il problema di quella piattaforma é nato a partire dalla versione 4 dove hanno messo anche l'interfaccia grafica al livello del kernel. 
> ...

 

propongo un giochino:

```

stringa="WNT"; // Windows NT

per i che va da 1 a 3 fai

  stringa_nuova[i]=stringa[i]-1;

fine per

stampa stringa_nuova

```

Indovinate che cosa esce...

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

 *comio wrote:*   

> Indovinate che cosa esce...

 

??

----------

## r_howie

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ragazzi il primo di aprile NON si fanno annunci di progetti, mai.
> 
> 

 

Apple Computer: fondata il 1° aprile 1976.

Gmail: annunciata il 1° aprile 2004, ampliata il 1° aprile 2005.

 :Smile: 

----------

## btbbass

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> stringa="WNT"; // Windows NT
> ...

 

...mmm... odio i giochini, soprattutto e nn so risolverli!!  :Mad:  

----------

## grentis

VMS??????

E' giusto?

----------

## dappiu

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> stringa="WNT"; // Windows NT
> ...

 

```

#include <string>

#include <iostream>

int main() {

string wnt="wnt";

...

cout << wnt_nuovo;

return 0;

};

```

ora provo a compilarlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dappiu

 *grentis wrote:*   

> VMS??????
> 
> E' giusto?

 

Anche io ad occhio ho pensato a VMS, ma vuoi mettere l'emozione di compilarlo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

indovinato! è VMS  :Very Happy: 

per i C-isti... ecco il codice:

```

#include <stdio.h>

#include <stdlib.h>

#include <string.h>

int main(int argc, char **argv) {

   char str[4]="WNT\0";

   int i;

   for (i=0; i<strlen(str); i++) {

      str[i]--;

   }

   printf("La risposta è '%s'\n", str);

   return 0;

}

```

dovrebbe compilare... ma non ho provato  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## dappiu

Ecco il mio

```

#include <iostream>

#include <string>

using namespace std;

int main(int argc, char **argv) {

   string str="WNT";

   int i;

   for (i=0; i<3; i++) {

      str[i]--;

   }

   cout << "La risposta è " << str << "\n\n";

   return 0;

} 

```

----------

## redview

..certo che se è un pesce d'aprile il tipo ne aveva di tempo da perdere!!! :Laughing: 

niente lasciato al caso..fantastico..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

è questo che mi lascia perplesso...è fatto TROPPO BENE! Doc, info per l'installazione, screenshot...

Qualcuno ha citato che l'annuncio di GMail è stato fatto il 1 aprile... ed oggi lo hanno aggiornato... Guardate gmail.google.com che diavolo hanno messo in piedi come pesce d'aprile! Quelli som dei pazzi burloni [che figata vedere il counter dello spazio pro utente incrementare verso i 2 GB...]

----------

## redview

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha citato che l'annuncio di GMail è stato fatto il 1 aprile...

 

sì ma credo che lo scherzo sia relativo solo allo spazio infinito..i 2Gb di spazio sono già attiviti sulla mia casella.

quindi nn credo che questa sia una bufala..

..e incomincio a temere anche per geNToo..

mi lascia perplesso (a parte l'idea pazza e malata) i motivi che usano per giustificare il fatto che nn sia ancora scaricabile nessun cd/script..di contro c'è la precisione con cui è fatto il tutto..

chissà.. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

allo stato attuale sono sempre + propenso per il fatto che NON sia una bufala .

Ho parlato su IRC con alcuni sviluppatori ... mi sembravano seri

Ciao

----------

## Guglie

ma che senso avrebbe questo?

```
localhost$ uname -a

Interix SKY 3.5 SP-8.0.1969.1 Sat Feb 12 08:21:29 Local time

zone must be set--see zic manu i686 GNU/Linux
```

cioè, come kernel da GNU/Linux  :Question: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *redview wrote:*   

> sì ma credo che lo scherzo sia relativo solo allo spazio infinito..

 Intendevo dire che non tutto quello che è annunciato il 1 aprile sia scherzo  :Smile: 

 *redview wrote:*   

> i 2Gb di spazio sono già attiviti sulla mia casella.

 io ho lo spazio che il counter dichiara...quello che velocemente aumenta [gmail.google.com][/quote]

 *redview wrote:*   

> ..e incomincio a temere anche per geNToo..
> 
> mi lascia perplesso (a parte l'idea pazza e malata) i motivi che usano per giustificare il fatto che nn sia ancora scaricabile nessun cd/script..di contro c'è la precisione con cui è fatto il tutto..

 A me l'idea entusiasma...non vedo nulla di cui temere... il motivo per cui non c'è ancora nulla [ (c) ] mi sembra valido, credo sia lo stesso problema che hanno progetti come BartPE o nLite... Che ivertente, pensa...e tu dove usi gentoo? ma sul mio portatile centrino, sul mio AMD 64, su sparc, su windows  :Smile:  dai è troppo divertente come idea...

----------

## redview

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io ho lo spazio che il counter dichiara...quello che velocemente aumenta [gmail.google.com]

 

sì ankio, ma prova a vedere la percentuale. io ho 20Mb occupati e sono solo l'1%. quindi ho 2Gb totali. [dimmi che ho ragione se no vado a rifare analisi1! :Embarassed:  ]

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> A me l'idea entusiasma...non vedo nulla di cui temere... il motivo per cui non c'è ancora nulla [ (c) ] mi sembra valido, credo sia lo stesso problema che hanno progetti come BartPE o nLite... Che ivertente, pensa...e tu dove usi gentoo? ma sul mio portatile centrino, sul mio AMD 64, su sparc, su windows  dai è troppo divertente come idea...

 

nn mi hai inteso..era un temere entusiasta! :Laughing:   nel senso che mi sembra una roba fichissima che però è anche mooolto malata!!

sono proprio curioso di capire se è una bufala..nn ci credo totalmente ancora.. :Rolling Eyes: 

i motivi concui si giustificano sono sì verosimili..però capisci che detti il 1/4 sembrano le solite bazze!! del tipo maestraaa il gatto mi ha mangiato i compitiiii e quindi nn ce li hooo  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost$ uname -a
> 
> ...

 Si appoggia al software originariamente sviluppato dalla interix che ora viene chiamato M$ Service for UNIX, ed in fatti il kernel è  *Quote:*   

> Interix SKY 3.5 SP-8.0.1969.1

 ...non so cosa centri quel gnu/linux...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

dunque...il messaggio è stato inserito alle 12 ora locale di ieri...il pesce d'aprile del forum è durato moolto meno...e questo mi fa pensare che sia un progetto vero...cmq lo vedremo tra un paio di orette...

HO scaricato intanto Windows Services for Unix... buah ci vuole w2k, w xp pro o w2k3  :Sad:  il mio w home non gli piace...

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> dunque...il messaggio è stato inserito alle 12 ora locale di ieri...il pesce d'aprile del forum è durato moolto meno...e questo mi fa pensare che sia un progetto vero...cmq lo vedremo tra un paio di orette...

 

L' unica cosa certa è che si sono fatti di roba pesante (in ogni caso)  :Shocked: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

aspettiamo e vedremo... 

//edit:

Non ce n'è più traccia nella home: http://www.gentoo.org/ che fosse davvero un pesce d'aprile grosso come una casa!??! se fosse vero, LOL, sti qua avrebbero impegnato 3 persone nel redarre tutta sta roba...

//edit2:

non esiste il canale IRC che loro hanno indicato come contatto

----------

## Siker

non ho capito un tubo  :Confused: 

----------

## matttions

Oggi Ã¨ il 2 aprile.

La pagina Ã¨ ancora accessibile.

... :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

Io rimango dell'idea che si tratti di una bufala... non c'è nulla da scaricare! Però strano che sia ancora on-line in effetti...

----------

## Lucha

però date un'occhiata alle faq:

http://gentooexperimental.org/nt/gentoo-nt-faq.html

alcune di queste non hanno ne capo ne' coda, altre sembrano fatte apposta per dare un tocco di realismo e di credibilità a quello che credo sia "tutto grande schevzo!" (per citare un noto comico che imita un noto politico)

----------

## lavish

```

* Now talking on #gentoo-nt

* Topic for #gentoo-nt is: Gentoo April Fools joke: http://gentooexperimental.org/nt/

* Topic for #gentoo-nt set by karltk at Sun Apr  3 00:35:21 2005

```

karltk == Karl Trygve Kalleberg (Architect)

||

||

||

||

\/

Sono bruciati!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ma son troppo fuori  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Digiamolo, siamo i migliori, anche a far pesci d'aprile  :Smile: 

----------

## rakim

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> stringa="WNT"; // Windows NT
> ...

 

La sparo:

0WN ???

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ma son troppo fuori   
> 
> Digiamolo, siamo i migliori, anche a far pesci d'aprile 

 

Questo ocnferma la mia ipotesi: c'è un devel che prepara solo i pesci d'aprile e non fa altro!!!

----------

## comio

 *rakim wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> stringa="WNT"; // Windows NT
> ...

 

sbagliato... ritenta

----------

## rakim

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sbagliato... ritenta

 

VMS???

----------

## neryo

```

VMS

```

----------

## neryo

 *rakim wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> sbagliato... ritenta 
> 
> VMS???

 

chiaramente http://www.csiaf.unifi.it/online/principi/asciistd.html  :Wink: 

EDIT: @rakim mi hai anticipato  :Wink: 

----------

## rakim

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chiaramente http://www.csiaf.unifi.it/online/principi/asciistd.html 

 

```
man ascii 
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *rakim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> man ascii 
> ```
> ...

 

ancora meglio!  :Wink: 

----------

## dappiu

Quanto è apparso sulla GWN di oggi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ApRiL FoOlS!!!
> 
> As it happens every year, a few jokes were sent to the -dev mailinglist on 
> ...

 

----------

## earcar

Questo invece nella home di gentoo.org

 *Ulrich Plate nella home del sito ufficiale gentoo wrote:*   

> A relief to some, hardly suprising to anyone: GeNToo, the Portage spinoff for the NT kernel, was nothing but an April Fool's joke -- albeit a very well thought-out one. The various pranks played on users and fellow developers open this week's Gentoo Weekly Newsletter!  Other features this week include developer portraits, news from the community, a walk through publications who picked up last week's release of 2005.0, and developers moves and additions, and the regular bugzilla statistics and security alert sections. Happy reading!

 

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

